# How many SFPs are there on this forum?



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Raise your hands, folks.

Now, explain to me why do you think you're an SFP.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello (raises hand)... 

now why???

Because I have such sharp senses that it borders on intuition.. I know things are going to happen before they do.. because my senses pick up info before the brain can register it..

I base my decisions on how I feel..(regardless of thinking power.. and I think deep and hard..) emotion almost always wins..

I make my own rules up as needed.. I am consistently inconsistent.. each moment is unique and therefore what worked last night might not work today.. so a new approach is always needed.. and rules are limiting in the context of creativity and adaptability..


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

damn that's interesting what do you mean senses border on intuition?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

SeeNbetween said:


> damn that's interesting what do you mean senses border on intuition?


Having a big preference for 'sensing' over 'intuition' seems to manifest in the traditional way intuition is believed to act: 'future sight', or having a strong gut feeling that something is going to happen before it happens, and usually being right, at that. Intuition, as defined by Jung as well as the MBTI, is very similar to this, but I've seen a lot of 'N-types' say that they can't even match the intuition of the 'S-types'. It seems to all be because those with Sensory preferences can read environmental cues and remain aware of the process, whereas those with Intuition preferences read cues unconsciously, and are therefore not aware of them.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

No thank you.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

I've left this forum, but I'm just stopping by for a while.

Why do you want to know why I think I am ISFP? 

I know it from many things, they all combined gave me the information I needed to know my type.

1. Tests. Although they are not always reliable.

2. I looked up the exact definitions of the dicothomies in MBTI. E/I, S/N, F/T, P/J. ISFP seemed to fit me.

3. I looked up the definitions and descriptions of the functions. I read them all. Fi + Se seemed to fit me.

4. I read the descriptions of each type. ISFP seemed to fit me.

5. LIFESTYLE: I never plan things, I am lazy, I do many things but I seldom complete them. I jump from job to job and from education to education. I do things because I like them, not because they will benefit me. My productivity is greatly affected by my mood.

6. PERSONAL STYLE: Others consider me gentle, humble, kind, hard to get to know, good with feelings, accepting, fun loving, self centered etc.

7. TYPING OTHER PEOPLE: This is important also for finding my own type. I started typing other people, in the beginning it was hard, then it got easier. As I was able to find other peoples types I became more sure of my own. When I started with MBTI I first thought I was INFP. After meeting real INFP:s I quickly discovered that yes, we have somthing in common but that they are different from me. Also from meeting other ISFP I was able to separate individual traits from type traits.

8. TYPE RELATIONS: There are some descriptions of type relations. For example in Socionics. People might have many opinions on this but my experience is the same as the socionics descriptions. For example, I feel very comfortable around ENTP:s, INTJ:s, ESFJ:s and other ISFP:s, just as predicted.

All this toghether made me feel quite confident I am ISFP. Very much Se way of collecting as much information as possible, and enjoying it.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

SeeNbetween said:


> damn that's interesting what do you mean senses border on intuition?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Grey said:


> Having a big preference for 'sensing' over 'intuition' seems to manifest in the traditional way intuition is believed to act: 'future sight', or having a strong gut feeling that something is going to happen before it happens, and usually being right, at that. Intuition, as defined by Jung as well as the MBTI, is very similar to this, but I've seen a lot of 'N-types' say that they can't even match the intuition of the 'S-types'. It seems to all be because those with Sensory preferences can read environmental cues and remain aware of the process, whereas those with Intuition preferences read cues unconsciously, and are therefore not aware of them.


 This is a brilliant description of what I mean..^^^^

I also have strong "Ne" so that helps..


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> This is a brilliant description of what I mean..^^^^
> 
> I also have strong "Ne" so that helps..


What do you mean? If you are ISFP you cannot have Ne. But you might have developed Ni so you percieve things with Se + Ni. Maybe you think of it as "Ne".

Have you read this?: How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing | Interstrength Associates


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Sleepy said:


> What do you mean? If you are ISFP you cannot have Ne. But you might have developed Ni so you percieve things with Se + Ni. Maybe you think of it as "Ne".


You have a good point, and are likely right about having developed Introverted Intuition, but it's not as though the person, as an ISFP, is barred from ever developing Extroverted Intuition. Maybe their situation if life called for it at one point, and so it was developed. Ne is an unconscious process of the ISFP, surely, but the individual supersedes the system either way.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Sleepy said:


> What do you mean? If you are ISFP you cannot have Ne. But you might have developed Ni so you percieve things with Se + Ni. Maybe you think of it as "Ne".
> 
> Have you read this?: How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing | Interstrength Associates


I go to a professional Psychologist.. I paid $65 Bucks for an MBTI and cognitive Function test.. 

I have "Ne" as my auxiliary Function.. She (My counselor ) Is a Professional and I'll take her word over yours.. Sorry, I am an ISFP and My Ne is highly developed .. 

You can always bring it up with her if you like.. 

Besides.. how can I trust anyone who quotes Yoko Ono????:crazy:


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

I've been taking a bit of a break from PerC as well too (busy times lately), but I thought I'd answer this one.

I think I'm ISFP for a couple of reasons:
1) The description is the closest fit. I looked closely at ISTP as well, but ISFP is more accurate more often.
2) On most tests, I'm an ISFP.
3) Looking at the function types (cognitive processes), my ordering is Fi-Se-Ni-Ti, which sounds right for a ISFP facing T-wards. :happy:

At first I resisted. My initial assumption was that I would test as an Intuitive since I'm intellectually curious, like to learn things and am creative. But the more I investigated, the more I became convinced I was an SP. I've very attuned to the physical world, to facts, and to doing things (and learning how to do things ... I definitely learn by doing). There are things that wouldn't make sense if I was of another temperament. Although I do feel some kinship with INFPs, the more I hear from NFs on the board, the more I'm convinced we're quite different.


----------



## guitarppick (Oct 28, 2009)

I know i _must_ be an isfp because when you ask me to explain why, I have no clue really.

Well besides the fact that I've read a good most of them and it fit the best.

I don't know I let my intp handle all this shit for me..


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

My INFP friend is similar to yet different from me. He seems to get bored of reality, while I get bored of fantasy.
I'm an artist, slacker, and performer.
I imagine myself in the other person's shoes before I judge them. I'm always ready to forgive and open my mind to someone everyone else hates by seeing their point of view.
I have a keen sense for aesthetics and fashion-- I wear what I know looks good, even if nobody else dares to wear it in fear of standing out.
I do things just for the sake of doing them. Fun needs no practicality or justification.
I let my life unfold as I go along. Why ponder or worry about the future when right now is wonderful?


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm SP because I'm literal minded, sensation seeking, instinctual, and prefer the here-and-now to theorizing. It's a tossup between ESFP and ESTP for me, but because I'm SFP by like two percent, I say that I'm ESFP for simplicity's sake, and because I believe if I have the proclivities of an ESFP I should use them. I'm equally thinking and feeling, equally competitive and co-operative. As someone said earlier, I like argument for the sake of discussion and not particularly for the topic we are discussing. If I'm given a Sociology assignment (I made the mistake of taking more of these courses than I should have)--say write a journal about three articles about anorexics---I would write something abut my own observations and probably be told that it was too anecdotal. I have no desire to theorize about a large group of people. I can make generalizations, but I prefer to say something like..."I know someone who's anorexic, and they...." So there you go, if something is to abstract and not grounded in my own experience I find that I have very little to say about it. I'm pretty balanced in T and F, and in J and P. Generally I would say I was ESxP, but this site makes you choose on your CP, and it's not iffy enough to say "Unknown Type", so this is what I go by. Plus the simplest answer would be this: According to the inventors of the Myers-Briggs, ONLY I CAN KNOW MY TYPE. So, that last point pretty much renders everything else I said to justify my choice unnnecessary, but interesting to think about.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Six hundred.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe I'm an SFP because those were the criteria which fit best after a degree of research.

Why do you ask?


----------



## marche (Jul 20, 2009)

Navigation>Members List>Search Members (Advanced Search)

ESFP=34
ISFP=167

as for 2.07 PM (GMT +8, Malaysian time) 4th March, 2010.

Never knew I am an ISFP until I took the test for 6 times. Had been tested as ISTP and ISFJ before.


----------

